# Canon 600D with 70-200



## CianOReilly (May 2, 2014)

Hi guys, I have a Canon 600D and use a Black Rapid RS-Sport with it.

I recently bought a Canon 70-200mm f/2.8 but it didn't come with the tripod collar.

I'm a bit worried about using the Black Rapid attached to the camera body, with a 70-200 on the camera.

Would the weight of the 70-200 be enough to rip the lens mount off of my camera? I've heard rumours but not sure if they're true!


----------



## robbins.photo (May 2, 2014)

CianOReilly said:


> Hi guys, I have a Canon 600D and use a Black Rapid RS-Sport with it.
> 
> I recently bought a Canon 70-200mm f/2.8 but it didn't come with the tripod collar.
> 
> ...



Well not sure where you heard that one from but I can tell you it isn't true.. you can mount a 70-200 mm F/2.8 on the camera and use a black rapid strap attached to the standard tripod mount for the camera body and it will work just fine.  I happen to know this for a fact, since I wander around constantly with a 70-200 mm F/2.8 mounted on my D5200 using a black rapid RS-5 Cargo, never had a single issue.


----------



## KmH (May 2, 2014)

Several people, including me, have reported having a 70-200 mm f/2.8 or 80-200 mm f/2.8 lenses strip the lens mount threads out of non-full metal chassis Nikon DSLR bodies.
In my case it was a D90.
It is an uncommon failure, but it has happened.

Note the Nikon D7xxx bodies have a metal top and back plate but the front (the the lens mount is screwed to) and bottom (that the tripod mount is attached to) are plastic.

I have not heard of that happening to any Canon DSLR bodies.


----------



## shaylou (May 3, 2014)

Never really thought about it till now but I not only have a full frame body with a grip and two batteries but have the 70-200 mark II attached to it. Oh and I have a collar on mine but still mount it to the body. No problems. 
But it is good that you ask these type of questions. You can never be to safe with your equipment.


----------



## ShaneF (May 3, 2014)

i have the 70-200 2.8 mkII on a 650D and a black rapid strap on the camera body. I only use the collar when i'm mounting it on a tripod. I have never had an issue.


----------



## goodguy (May 3, 2014)

Just out of curiosity why wouldn't you buy the collar ?


----------

